

Android and its Market: So Close Yet So Far - michaelmayer
http://blog.appboy.com/2010/04/android-and-its-market-so-close-yet-so-far/
It is no longer a secret that out of all the many mobile operating systems out there, such as Windows Mobile, Symbian, Maemo, WebOS, Android, and iPhone, only two really understand where the future of mobile lays. Have you figured it out yet? There is a pattern among the former four members of that list that is in complete contrast to the latter two.
======
albertini
Android is a way better and more functional than an iPhone. Unfortunately it
is still not enough popular to make on app development as much as for
IPhone... :/

------
ZeroGravitas
It seems when you hit saturation point for apps an obvious next step would be
for some of the competing apps to throw in with each other either simply by
merging, or working from a common code base by factoring out shared
functionality.

How well does Android support these open source development methods?

------
dreemteem
This situation grinds my gears. I love my HTC Hero, and it's great to be able
to show off the many ways it beats an iPhone.

But for AAA paid apps, the iPhone wins hands down.

------
ironic
iPhone is a toy. Android is a great tool - for fun, for business or anything
other.

